# Vent: Bad experience at Sephora a couple of days ago



## scorplove (May 26, 2008)

I work at the Beverly Center mall where Sephora is located.  I usually go in there to spray on CD's Almond Cookie spritz, then browse around to play with the makeup.

Well, a couple of days ago, I stopped in there BEFORE I went to work.  I didn't have time to drop my bag off anything, but I wanted to put spray some Almond Cooke spritz and moisturizer on before going to work.  So, one of the salespeople ask me if I need any help, I shake my head no and she leaves me alone.  I walk down to where the Stila makeup is and as I'm looking at the lipstick colors I wanted to try ANOTHER salesperson comes over to me and asks me if I'm waiting for someone.  I'm like WTF?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  So, I ask her to repeat herself to make sure I heard her correctly.  She asks me again if I'm waiting for someone.  

This is how the convo went (as I'm looking at the Stila cosmetics):

_Salesgirl: Are you waiting for someone?
Me: What did you say? (no attitude)
Salesgirl: Are you waiting for someone?
Me: Why are you asking me that?
Salesgirl (with slight attitude in her voice): _*Because you're walking around looking at products.*_





 (Duh? And?)_(In my mind I'm like Yeah, like EVERYBODY ELSE IN THE STORE, but WHY ARE YOU ASKING *ME* if I'm waiting for someone?)

_Me:  I work downstairs.  I come in here to sample the CD Almond Cookie Spritz, then look around at the colors._

Salesbitch smiles, then walks away real fast.

Not less than a minute later, they send a black salesgirl over to me with a big smile on her face saying "Hi", like we're friends.  I'm literally like WTF is going on here?  I've never experienced this before - EVER.

For the record, I'm black and the first two salesgirls were not.  The third one was, but it doesn't change the fact that I'm still very pissed at what went down.  I was targeted as a potential thief.  I'm not going to assume it was because of my race, but what else could it be?  The fact that this chick asked me if I was waiting for someone made no sense.  When I questioned her on WHY she was asking me she catches a freakin tude, then quickly changes up.  Not cool.  Not cool at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought these people had diversity training?

I'm calling their corporate office and reporting them.  Somebody was telling them to do what they did in their headsets.  

I was clean, dressed in black with a white collared shirt (the uniform of my store), carrying a big black bag.  I wasn't the only one with a big bag in the store, so WHY was I targeted?


----------



## sofabean (May 26, 2008)

that's strange. "*Because you're walking around looking at products.*" Well, duh, it is a STORE lol! what was the salesperson thinking?? hahaha lmao.

this one time a sephora salesperson said kind of the same thing to me only i was like 13 years old. i think i was still in middle school at that time. he asked if i've ever been there before and i said no because it was my first time... but it was still weird cuz he made it sound like a person that looked like me did something bad in the store and was "on to me" like i was that person.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 26, 2008)

Maybe they're onto the fact that you go in just to "freshen up", have a problem with it and don't know another way to approach you. The whole scenario just seems.....weird. Ofcourse, the samples are there for use, but it's my understanding that store/counter employees don't really care for people taking advantage of them.


----------



## scorplove (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofabean* 

 
_that's strange. "*Because you're walking around looking at products.*" Well, duh, it is a STORE lol! what was the salesperson thinking?? hahaha lmao.

this one time a sephora salesperson said kind of the same thing to me only i was like 13 years old. i think i was still in middle school at that time. he asked if i've ever been there before and i said no because it was my first time... but it was still weird cuz he made it sound like a person that looked like me did something bad in the store and was "on to me" like i was that person._

 
Yeah, well I'm not thirteen and to have not one, but THREE salespeople bothering me all in a span of like 10 minutes is ridiculous.  

I'm going to go in there every time I'm working just to see if that *ish happens again.  I've never, ever had anyone treat me that way in a store.  It was very strange.  I did nothing suspicious.  Wasn't looking over my shoulder or checking for cameras.  When I'm in Sephora I'm totally engrossed in whatever product I'm looking at.  I may not always buy them, but I love testing.  

Like I said earlier, I will be calling their corporate office on Tuesday to let them know what happened.  Sephora is not a racist company, but this is LA and besides that ONE GIRL, this store (nor many others in the area) have that many black salespeople working for them.  It was completely uncalled for.  It's taken me TWO DAYS to settle my anger down enough to type this.


----------



## scorplove (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Maybe they're onto the fact that you go in just to "freshen up", have a problem with it and don't know another way to approach you. The whole scenario just seems.....weird. Ofcourse, the samples are there for use, but it's my understanding that store/counter employees don't really care for people taking advantage of them._

 
I can't be the only one in the mall that does this.  When I worked for Prescriptives at Macys, people would stop by all the time that worked in other stores to use the samples.  It was no big deal.

No, it was something else.  I know I completely threw that chick off when instead of answering her question I asked WHY she was asking me that mess in the first place.  I thought she was going to tell me that somebody came in the store looking for their friend and they thought I might be her.  But when she said that her reason for asking was because I was standing around looking at makeup made no sense at all.

They can explain it to the corporate office.

*ETA:*  For the record, I don't stop in there that often. Maybe once a week.  I would also go to the The Body Shop and BBW too.  The girls at those stores visit MY store as well to use samples.  If Sephora is uptight with me using their samples then they need to say something instead of approaching me the way they did.  That *ish pissed me off majorly.  I'm still not over it.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (May 26, 2008)

Most Sephora salespeople love to follow people around, they get on my nerves. I don't want people staring at me when I'm putting on makeup or looking around! I understand they're uptight about stealing (understandably) but give me some space!

I actually mentioned this to a friend who used to work at sephora and she told me "yeah, they all do that, and they also like to talk shit about customers through headsets" Nice to know I guess.


----------



## scorplove (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_Most Sephora salespeople love to follow people around, they get on my nerves. I don't want people staring at me when I'm putting on makeup or looking around! I understand they're uptight about stealing (understandably) but give me some space!

I actually mentioned this to a friend who used to work at sephora and she told me "yeah, they all do that, and they also like to talk shit about customers through headsets" Nice to know I guess._

 
I don't care if they follow me around.  Just don't ask me stupid a$$ questions.  

If you think I'm stealing then let me steal whatever it is, then stop me at the door like you're supposed to do.  Yeah, and if you know you f'd up, don't go sending the black girl to try to make up for your dumb ass mistake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That chick ain't my friend and her fake smiling just makes me even madder.


----------



## Lizzie (May 26, 2008)

That's so ridiculous!  I've know a few people who've had bad experiences like that at Sephora, including myself.

A few years ago my friends and I were in a Sephora (the one in down town SF) and although we were obviously just browsing, a few people came to ask us if we needed help with anything (even after we had said we were just looking around).  A little while later we were looking at some stuff and I put my cell phone in my pocket and a sales women rushed up to me and was like *"What did you just put into your pocket???!!!!?!?!"*  and I was like "uh, my phone?"  and I pulled it out and she was hella embarrassed and walked away and *didn't even apologize*.  She practically rushed me like I had a bomb or something, called me out for no reason and then walked away like it was nothing! 

I haven't been there or bought anything from Sephora since.


----------



## janelovesyou (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_If you think I'm stealing then let me steal whatever it is, then stop me at the door like you're supposed to do._

 
Well _technically_ in retail if they thought you were stealing what they would want to do is stop you before it happened (by offering you assistance and making you aware that they are near) rather then stopping you at the door and accusing you b/c if you really didn't take anything then they could have a major lawsuit on their hands.

But yeah, that story is extra awkward. I've never even had 3 people offer me assistance at Sephora in all my time of going there.


----------



## sparkler (May 26, 2008)

this thread is in the wrong forum, methinks...

eta: and now it's been moved


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 26, 2008)

I've had this happen lots of times, in various places... I've never read much in to it at all... it just happens, no big deal for me really more than a minor annoyance as I'm actual just having a quiet browse.


----------



## prinzessin784 (May 26, 2008)

They probably misinterpreted your comment that you weren't planning on buying anything.  Loss prevention training alerts sales people to customers who frequently browse without buying.  So as harmless as it was, what you were doing could have been a tipoff to them.  Sometimes stores offer bonuses for catching shop lifters so it makes them want to see nefarious intentions in every customer who just wants to look.  It's silly and they should have better loss prevention training!


----------



## scorplove (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_I've had this happen lots of times, in various places... I've never read much in to it at all... it just happens, no big deal for me really more than a minor annoyance as I'm actual just having a quiet browse._

 
There are WAYS to do things.

The second salesperson KNEW she was wrong as soon as she got defensive and came out her face incorrect when I asked her WHY she was asking me that.

I'm going to go in there again today on my break and do the same damn thing I always do.  I want to see if I'm asked who I'm waiting for again.  And AGAIN I will ask "WHY?"  

They'll probably send their one and only black employee over to me again.  This time I won't be so nice.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 26, 2008)

When I read that, I honestly thought they were on to you sampling things rather frequently. I think it's an awkward thing to approach someone about. Even if you're not the only one who does that, we don't know if they're approaching everyone who does that, if their manager has observed certain customers (which may or may not be linked to race; I get recognized in stores if I frequent them enough) are taking advantage of the sampling, etc.

It may be a weird question to ask if you're waiting for a friend, but if you're in there once a week or so and don't purchase anything, I may assume that you're waiting for someone.


----------



## Shimmer (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_There are WAYS to do things.

The second salesperson KNEW she was wrong as soon as she got defensive and came out her face incorrect when I asked her WHY she was asking me that.

I'm going to go in there again today on my break and do the same damn thing I always do.  I want to see if I'm asked who I'm waiting for again.  And AGAIN I will ask "WHY?"  

They'll probably send their one and only black employee over to me again.  This time I won't be so nice._

 
What if they sent a white employee? Or a Hispanic one? What if an Asian walked up and asked the questions? 

The product testers are there not for touch ups during the day, but for customers seeking certain items to have the opportunity to try it prior to making the purchase. They're not there as a buffet line for people who forgot to put something on during their regular makeup routine.


----------



## Willa (May 26, 2008)

Throw rocks at me for that, but I don't really the racism in that case?


----------



## scorplove (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_What if they sent a white employee? Or a Hispanic one? What if an Asian walked up and asked the questions? 

The product testers are there not for touch ups during the day, but for customers seeking certain items to have the opportunity to try it prior to making the purchase. They're not there as a buffet line for people who forgot to put something on during their regular makeup routine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They came at me the WRONG way.  

I feel very offended by what happened and whether or not race played a part in it doesn't matter.  The whole experience made me uncomfortable.  I don't play the race card.  I don't believe Sephora is a racist company.  

If they had a problem with me using their samples then they should have said something.  By asking me who the hell I'm waiting for, because I'm just walking around the store looking at the testers smacks of stupidity.  If this was their way of getting me to not come back to the store anymore, then it worked.  I won't ever be going back there.

It's only THIS location that treated me like this.  I've been to others (Hollywood/Highland and Santa Monica) and the energy has always been positive.  What it boils down to is I (the customer) felt disrespected and didn't deserve it.  

Regardless, I'm still calling the corporate office to let them know my feelings.


----------



## scorplove (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_That's so ridiculous!  I've know a few people who've had bad experiences like that at Sephora, including myself.

A few years ago my friends and I were in a Sephora (the one in down town SF) and although we were obviously just browsing, a few people came to ask us if we needed help with anything (even after we had said we were just looking around).  A little while later we were looking at some stuff and I put my cell phone in my pocket and a sales women rushed up to me and was like *"What did you just put into your pocket???!!!!?!?!"*  and I was like "uh, my phone?"  and I pulled it out and she was hella embarrassed and walked away and *didn't even apologize*.  She practically rushed me like I had a bomb or something, called me out for no reason and then walked away like it was nothing! 

I haven't been there or bought anything from Sephora since._

 
Okay, this must be a widespread thing then.

See?  Look how their jumping the gun lost you as a customer.  No telling how many others they did that too and felt the same way.


----------



## scorplove (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_*They probably misinterpreted your comment that you weren't planning on buying anything.*  Loss prevention training alerts sales people to customers who frequently browse without buying.  So as harmless as it was, what you were doing could have been a tipoff to them.  Sometimes stores offer bonuses for catching shop lifters so it makes them want to see nefarious intentions in every customer who just wants to look.  It's silly and they should have better loss prevention training!_

 
There was no comment.  The first chick asked me if I needed any help, I shook my head NO and kept doing what I was doing.  I never gave them any inklings of my purchasing intentions.  Now, if I was about to buy something I was so turned off by the second chick's comment that I wouldn't have bought anything.


----------



## scorplove (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_When I read that, I honestly thought they were on to you sampling things rather frequently. I think it's an awkward thing to approach someone about. Even if you're not the only one who does that, we don't know if they're approaching everyone who does that, if their manager has observed certain customers (which may or may not be linked to race; I get recognized in stores if I frequent them enough) are taking advantage of the sampling, etc.

It may be a weird question to ask if you're waiting for a friend, but if you're in there once a week or so and don't purchase anything, *I may assume that you're waiting for someone.*_

 
Never assume.  I also believe you would have handled quite differently from these chicks.  

Like I said before, THERE IS A WAY TO DO THINGS.


----------



## Shimmer (May 27, 2008)

They were doing their job, regardless of whether you or I or anyone else likes it or not, they were doing their job. Their job is to provide customer service while maintaining control of product within the store to prevent theft.  The whole 'lurking browsing but never buying' customer is one who may be a thief, and shoplifters aren't necessarily trashy looking people.


----------



## scorplove (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_They were doing their job, regardless of whether you or I or anyone else likes it or not, they were doing their job. Their job is to provide customer service while maintaining control of product within the store to prevent theft.  The whole 'lurking browsing but never buying' customer is one who may be a thief, and shoplifters aren't necessarily trashy looking people._

 
It doesn't matter if they were doing their job.  The fact of the matter is that I felt offended and there was no reason for it.  The entire situation could have been handled better on THEIR part.


----------



## sofabean (May 27, 2008)

so did you go back? lol. i wanna know what happened!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 27, 2008)

I don't know....this is a weird situation. I don't know why the asked if you were waiting for someone.

But you could just buy the body spray? And keep it with you in your purse...so you wouldn't have to go to Sephora and feel uncomfortable around them. Especially if you don't usually buy any products from them and just browse every time you go in. I go into Sephora very rarely but I never buy anything. But I think if I went in there frequently enough without buying anything they may be suspicious of me


----------



## MiCHiE (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_*I usually go in there to spray on CD's Almond Cookie spritz*, then browse around to play with the makeup._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_but I wanted to put spray some Almond Cooke spritz and moisturizer on before going to work._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_Me:  I work downstairs.  *I come in here to sample the CD Almond Cookie Spritz*, then look around at the colors._

 
How often do you go in to sample? I really think they are offended by your practices, especially considering the fact that you work in the mall. They can't come right out and say it, so they choose to kill you with kindness. If you sample something that much you obviously like it, so why not buy it? You're saying you don't go in that often, but your post suggested otherwise. I would bet my bottom dollar that those girls vent in the back room, saying they should go to your job and do the same thing. Not that I'm defending them because if they harassed you, they were wrong. But, you should really step back from the situation and look at it from their POV.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 27, 2008)

I have had bad experiences at a couple Sephoras too. There is a store close to my house that I have never had a problem with so I will still go there, but I don't think if they continue to treat people like crap they will start to have serious problems.


----------



## scorplove (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofabean* 

 
_so did you go back? lol. i wanna know what happened!_

 
No.  I was going to, but as I got close to the store something inside me didn't feel right.  I decided to let it go and take it up with corporate.  

Probably explains why the store is always half empty all the time.


----------



## scorplove (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_How often do you go in to sample? I really think they are offended by your practices, especially considering the fact that you work in the mall. They can't come right out and say it, so they choose to kill you with kindness. If you sample something that much you obviously like it, so why not buy it? You're saying you don't go in that often, but your post suggested otherwise. *I would bet my bottom dollar that those girls vent in the back room, saying they should go to your job and do the same thing*. Not that I'm defending them because if they harassed you, they were wrong. But, you should really step back from the situation and look at it from their POV._

 
There are girls (and guys) in the mall that DO sample our stuff all the time and we don't care and vice versa.   Granted we are smaller stores, but STILL...

They could have either told me the TRUTH or handled it differently.  Obviously, training in TACT is needed here.


----------



## iheartcolor (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_That's so ridiculous!  I've know a few people who've had bad experiences like that at Sephora, including myself.

A few years ago my friends and I were in a Sephora (the one in down town SF) and although we were obviously just browsing, a few people came to ask us if we needed help with anything (even after we had said we were just looking around).  A little while later we were looking at some stuff and I put my cell phone in my pocket and a sales women rushed up to me and was like *"What did you just put into your pocket???!!!!?!?!"*  and I was like "uh, my phone?"  and I pulled it out and she was hella embarrassed and walked away and *didn't even apologize*.  She practically rushed me like I had a bomb or something, called me out for no reason and then walked away like it was nothing! 

I haven't been there or bought anything from Sephora since._

 
I am shocked that the SA did that.  That actually makes the company liable for a lawsuit for "defamation of character" or whatever.  Sephora teaches you to NEVER accuse someone of theft for that very reason.

-Lauren


----------



## Lizzie (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartcolor* 

 
_I am shocked that the SA did that.  That actually makes the company liable for a lawsuit for "defamation of character" or whatever.  Sephora teaches you to NEVER accuse someone of theft for that very reason.

-Lauren_

 

I was more shocked than anything & I didn't get mad until a little later.  

I didn't know that was something people sue over.  I'm not really the "suing type" though.  I think that SA missed out on the "never accuse someone" day of training


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 27, 2008)

Hmmm...I suppose I can see this situation from both sides. The girls were probably only doing what they are trained to do BUT could have went about it in a different manner. Asking you if you are waiting for someone is a really wierd question, although I doubt race had much to do with it. I don't think they went up to an African-American employee and said "hey we just targeted a black girl, can you go be nice to her since your black too??" I also agree with the other girls, if you love the spritz so much just purchase it and then it won't be a problem.


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartcolor* 

 
_I am shocked that the SA did that.  That actually makes the company liable for a lawsuit for "defamation of character" or whatever.  Sephora teaches you to NEVER accuse someone of theft for that very reason.

-Lauren_

 
I work in retail (clothing store, and formerly a music store), and we had to literally see someone put an item in their pocket, bag, etc. (we had to know what the item was and where they got it from). Then we had to tell a manager who would keep an eye on them. We definitely we're allowed to approach them, let alone accuse anyone of anything!! I can't believe she did that.


----------



## scorplove (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_I work in retail (clothing store, and formerly a music store), and we had to literally see someone put an item in their pocket, bag, etc. (we had to know what the item was and where they got it from). Then we had to tell a manager who would keep an eye on them. *We definitely we're allowed to approach them, let alone accuse anyone of anything!!* I can't believe she did that._

 
Nor are you allowed to do it at Macys, Bloomingdales and my current store.  My new store is smaller and we are NOT to try to stop a thief at all.  If a customer tells us they're just looking we leave them alone, but basically hover around to let them know we're nearby.  It's just three of us, so we don't have time for that superhero crap.


----------



## breeknee (May 27, 2008)

I don't think its very nice to make it a race issue, I really don't think it was. They probably notice you coming in everyday, using testers and not buying anything. Testers are for customers and potential customers, not for people who have no intention of buying the product to use. 

I didn't mean to sound mean, but thats just my two cents.


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (May 27, 2008)

i've been followed in the cheapest lil stores to higher-end ones looking thru makeup/beauty stuff.

im not black but i am of a mixed decent.

i always swear if i was lighter they'd leave alone but idk. :/

but i really think in ur case, it was how often u go in and just browse. i'd just buy the spray like someone else said too.and i would avoid that store for a good few months.


----------



## NatalieMT (May 27, 2008)

I've only been to Sephora a handful of times and I've had employees come over and ask me if I'd like any help etc (must be because I'm English!), the best thing to do if just browsing is politely decline. I've never had a bad experience in any makeup store really so I can't really relate to your feelings of anger over what happened to you.

It doesn't sound like a race issue at all though, I wouldn't play that card. I'm more inclined to believe it's because you visit so frequently to test. Samples cost the store money if you think about it - they're only good for the store if they know the majority of people who are using them will go on to make a bigger purchase, making back the cost of the sample.

If you like the fragrance and moisturiser so much just go and buy them. Then you can have unlimited use at your own leisure and won't have any sales assistants breathing down your neck. If you don't feel you can return to that particular Sephora visit another and hopefully you'll receive a better service.


----------



## xphoxbex (May 27, 2008)

haha sephora sephora... your story really reminds me of this one bad experience I had in there last year.  This salesperson also treated me like i was stealing.  He stalked me around the store and I heard him talking over his headset about me.  He called me "that chinese girl" to whoever he was talking to.  That may not be considered as a racial slur to some people, but to me, I feel that comment was leaning towards that way. I don't appreciate being called by my race.  I have a name and I'm not even chinese.  I reported my incident to corporate and they called me and handled the situation.  Sorry about your bad experience.


----------



## d n d (May 27, 2008)

I am sorry that you had this experience...whether it was racially motivated or if it was just the sale's associate's indirect way of asking you to buy something...I don't know.

What I do know it is that no one knows how the situation felt except for you.  If it felt like you were being unfairly treated, go forward with your complaint so that the details of this incident can be handled at the appropriate level. The facts can be sorted out that way!


----------



## scorplove (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_I am sorry that you had this experience...whether it was racially motivated or if it was just the sale's associate's indirect way of asking you to buy something...I don't know.

* What I do know it is that no one knows how the situation felt except for you.*  If it felt like you were being unfairly treated, go forward with your complaint so that the details of this incident can be handled at the appropriate level. The facts can be sorted out that way!_

 
Exactly!  The bottomline is that I perceived it in a VERY negative way and felt uncomfortable.  If this is Sephora's new way of dealing with browsers they see too often, then it's a problem.

Like I said before, I've NEVER been treated this way before.  It's also not just about the spritz or whether or not I should buy it.  It's how I was TREATED DIRECTLY IN MY FACE that bothered me.  The second bitch might as well have came out her face and asked me "If I'm trying to steal" rather than if I was waiting for someone which made absolutely no sense.  You only ask that question if SOMEONE CAME IN THE STORE LOOKING FOR A FRIEND.


----------



## scorplove (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xphoxbex* 

 
_haha sephora sephora... your story really reminds me of this one bad experience I had in there last year.  This salesperson also treated me like i was stealing.  He stalked me around the store and I heard him talking over his headset about me.  *He called me "that chinese girl" to whoever he was talking to.  That may not be considered as a racial slur to some people, but to me, I feel that comment was leaning towards that way*. I don't appreciate being called by my race.  I have a name and I'm not even chinese.  I reported my incident to corporate and they called me and handled the situation.  Sorry about your bad experience._

 
They were using it as a description of a person they considered a potential thief.  If Sephora's inventory gets stolen that quickly, then they need to leave the products in locked drawers that the public can't get to.  

Again, THERE'S NO EXCUSE TO MAKE A CUSTOMER FEEL LIKE A THIEF.  EVER.  Even if you know they're about to do something.

But that's just MY opinion.


----------



## florabundance (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_THERE'S NO EXCUSE TO MAKE A CUSTOMER FEEL LIKE A THIEF. EVER._

 
Echoing what a bunch of people have said...I think the main problem was that you weren't a customer, seeing as you hadn't purchased anything. 
Also, i think it's just coincidental that the final girl to approach you was black. There is no way the other two SA's could have approached her to deal with you simply because you are of the same skin colour. That would have been equally as prejudiced toward her.

That's not to say I haven't experienced or witnessed situations in stores where people have been treated poorly by staff, but it would have been embarrassing for both them and you if they came up to you and said "we see you everyday, just buy something". You know?


----------



## Girl about town (May 27, 2008)

i think the idea of a sample is that you sample it once or twice and if you like it you buy it!!! Not apply your beauty regime on a daily basis for free, if you and loads of other girl did this they would go through millions of dollars of product!!
I used to work in the body shop , and this woman would come in and use the moisturiser on her face nearly every day , i was like just buy the damn product if you like it so much!! So i called her on it!! i think this is what they have done to you, it doesn't ound racist in my opinion x


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_Hmmm...I suppose I can see this situation from both sides. The girls were probably only doing what they are trained to do BUT could have went about it in a different manner. Asking you if you are waiting for someone is a really wierd question, although I doubt race had much to do with it. I don't think they went up to an African-American employee and said "hey we just targeted a black girl, can you go be nice to her since your black too??" I also agree with the other girls, if you love the spritz so much just purchase it and then it won't be a problem._

 
Actually, it does happen. I've never worked for Sephora but I did work for Victoria's Secret for a number of years and retail workers DO racially profile. Every time a black person walked into the store it's like people went into a panic and the managers went to the front of the store and all that. They would always ask me or another black employee to greet them and offer them help. Regardless of how young or old the person was, how they were dressed, how they acted; EVERY time a black person came in, they were profiled. After about a year of seeing it happen [I know, too long] it finally broke me. After an incident once, I became so angry and I went to our store manager to talk to her about it and I started to CRY! I was so offended and mad. I told her how awful it is for her and the other employees to do that, and if that's how they think of customers then do they think I'M stealing from the company? She felt really bad and it made her cry too :/ We addressed it at the next store meeting and I stood up and talked about how angry it made me. There was a bit of a change after that but it changed back just as quickly. I had to quit eventually. It was too much.

Sorry for the essay ladies. But racial profiling in retail happens ALL THE TIME. I had a manager at a home decorum store call a POLICE OFFICER to follow me last year. I was about...gee...8 months pregnant. Just walking around the store looking for ideas for my new apartment. I was so baffled. I called the store after I left to complain and the manager I talked to was actually the manager who called the police. She tried to play it off like she was never aware of any officer but I knew it was her. She was repeating what I'd reported back to me and she said FEMALE officer...and that happened to be true...but the catch is that I never mentioned it being a female officer when I was detailing my complaint; so I know she was lying.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_There are girls (and guys) in the mall that DO sample our stuff all the time and we don't care and vice versa.   Granted we are smaller stores, but STILL...

They could have either told me the TRUTH or handled it differently.  Obviously, training in TACT is needed here._

 
Just because your particular store handles things one way doesn't mean that it's either right or that other stores should do it. If I ran a store and offered samples, I'd make sure people didn't take advantage of it. It's expensive to offer samples I'm sure, and people who take advantage of it unfortunately ruin the sampling programs for those of us who genuinely wish to sample. I had never asked for a pigment sample at MAC, but from what I understand, they used to be really cool about it until people took advantage of it.

There's not a nice way to tell you that you need to purchase something or quit sampling the same product. I think they chose a very round about way and maybe not the best way, but IMO, it is kind of delicate. They didn't want to embarrass you (some people would feel deeply embarrassed), and they can't gauge whether you'd flip out if they tell you to quit what you're doing or you'd be cool with it. We constantly read stories here where the customer does something nuts, even though the SA is well within his/her rights. It's hard to say how anyone would react

In the grand scheme of things, I'd rather be assumed that I'm waiting for someone vs. being assumed that I'm a thief.


----------



## Shimmer (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Sorry for the essay ladies. But racial profiling in retail happens ALL THE TIME._

 
It happens from the customer's perspective just as often. Too many times I've been told "I don't want a white girl helping me. Send some one like me over here."  or "You wouldn't understand what I'm looking for because you can't shop for stuff that will look good on people like me because you're a little whitey."
How many times have sales associates on this very forum discussed that as caucasian women they've been ignored, snapped at, and racially profiled by non-caucasians?

As far as being tactful goes, they were a damn sight more tactful than they could have been.  They could have followed you cheerfully around the store chirping about the merits of various lines while not allowing you a moment to breath.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_It happens from the customer's perspective just as often. Too many times I've been told "I don't want a white girl helping me. Send some one like me over here."  or "You wouldn't understand what I'm looking for because you can't shop for stuff that will look good on people like me because you're a little whitey."
How many times have sales associates on this very forum discussed that as caucasian women they've been ignored, snapped at, and racially profiled by non-caucasians?

As far as being tactful goes, they were a damn sight more tactful than they could have been.  They could have followed you cheerfully around the store chirping about the merits of various lines while not allowing you a moment to breath._

 
I've seen that happen [to a white employee] and I was like wtf?!

I was waiting for my first interview at MAC, and I was browsing around the store while waiting and this black lady came in. One of the white MAs wen to greet her and such and the lady needed a make over and help picking out products. So the MA starts to ask her about what sort of look she's going for etc and the lady stopped her and asked if she could send a black MA to help :/ The look on the girls face was so


----------



## MiCHiE (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Actually, it does happen. I've never worked for Sephora but I did work for Victoria's Secret for a number of years and retail workers DO racially profile. Every time a black person walked into the store it's like people went into a panic and the managers went to the front of the store and all that. They would always ask me or another black employee to greet them and offer them help. Regardless of how young or old the person was, how they were dressed, how they acted; EVERY time a black person came in, they were profiled._

 
I wouldn't exactly call this situation "profiling". Compared to reading/witnessing/sharing experiences of times black people go into stores and get _no help_, I would lean more towards saying the store was trying to show their availability to the customer, not run them off. Now, when you have your store security following me and it's clear that I need help, we have a problem.


----------



## *Stargazer* (May 27, 2008)

I took my kids strawberry picking this weekend. The first rule at the farm is "Taste, but please do not feast." Seems pretty simple to me.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 27, 2008)

In all honesty, things seem pretty normal in that exchange.

As others have mentioned, you make it a practice to browse and sample, but not necessarily purchase.  You tell the SA that here: 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_....Me:  I work downstairs.  I come in here to sample the CD Almond Cookie Spritz, then look around at the colors...._

 
You said that you were carrying a "big black bag".  That and browsing without purchasing are indicators.  Stop Loss programs teach employees that these are "red flags" for potential theft problems.  One of the ways they teach SAs to approach that situation is to make themselves known through offering help, starting a conversation or just staying in the shopper's immediate area.  As you said, you do that yourself:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_....My new store is smaller and we are NOT to try to stop a thief at all.  If a customer tells us they're just looking we leave them alone, but basically hover around to let them know we're nearby..._

 
One of the facts of life is that the way SAs assist you is also one of the same ways they would deter a theft.  How do you choose to read the situation?  The SA might have been watching you for theft and she might have just have been making conversation.  Honestly, if an SA asked me if I were waiting for someone, I don't see what the big deal is?  I would answer no and move on.

I was in one of the Sephoras that I visit last week and as I look back, 4 people asked me if I needed assistance throughout the span of my visit.  I don't see that as profiling me, I see that as SAs having bad coordination/communication  and not paying attention to thier surroundings.  

What I mean by that is that it would be nice if they paid attention so I don't get peskered and asked if I need help 1 minute after that last time I was asked.  Why? Because I find it a little annoying to be bothered when I am concentrating on my task at hand.  However, than being said, should I really be complaining about a store that offers too much help?  While at times it is a bit annoying, I can think of much worse problems and I can think of plenty of other stores where I was irritated, because no one was available to help.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_They came at me the WRONG way.  

I feel very offended by what happened and whether or not race played a part in it doesn't matter....._

 
Honestly, if it wasn't race, then I really don't see a need to be offended.  It was a simple exchange between you and a few of the SAs. 

Also:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_.....Not less than a minute later, they send a black salesgirl over to me with a big smile on her face saying "Hi", like we're friends.  I'm literally like WTF is going on here?  I've never experienced this before - EVER.

For the record, I'm black and the first two salesgirls were not.  The third one was, but it doesn't change the fact that I'm still very pissed at what went down..._

 
Aren't SAs supposed to be friendly and smile?  You seem pretty determined to take your whole exchange within the store as offensive. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_.....(Duh? And?)(In my mind I'm like Yeah, like EVERYBODY ELSE IN THE STORE, but WHY ARE YOU ASKING *ME* if I'm waiting for someone?)....._

 
Maybe they did?  Do you know who else they talked to and what they said to everyone else in the store?  There are so many racks and displays in a Sephora, who knows what else is going on in its entirety?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_.....Yeah, and if you know you f'd up, don't go sending the black girl to try to make up for your dumb ass mistake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That chick ain't my friend and her fake smiling just makes me even madder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Perhaps there were racial elements to this, but then again, perhaps the AA SA saw the interaction between you and the other SA, sensed your discomfort and took it upon herself to see if you felt more comfortable being helped by someone of the same race.  

You seem pretty convinced that you know what the "salesbitch" (as you called her) was doing and unwilling to even entertain that it could be something else.  Maybe there were racial elements, but there just isn't enough to go off of.  

Again, seems pretty normal to me.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I wouldn't exactly call this situation "profiling". Compared to reading/witnessing/sharing experiences of times black people go into stores and get no help, I would lean more towards saying the store was trying to show their availability to the customer, not run them off. Now, when you have your store security following me and it's clear that I need help, we have a problem._

 
Yes, acting alarmed and suspicious every time a black person enters the store is racial profiling. It's common tactic to "kill with kindness" to prevent theft. They call it "offering outstanding customer service" but really it's "annoy the hell out of them until they get fed up and leave" LOL


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 27, 2008)

.....Is it just me or does anyone else have the urge to go get that almond cookie spritz?


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_.....Is it just me or does anyone else have the urge to go get that almond cookie spritz? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No - too sweet, but that does remind me of the Demeter "Tomato" and "Dirt" fragrances.  Do they still carry those?


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 27, 2008)

Aside from what the others have already mentioned, I just wanted it to be known that I am DYING for a damn Sephora in Albuquerque and I wouldn't even mind if it came with bad customer service!  sorry, I know this was completely off topic, but I'm just saying!


----------



## GreekChick (May 27, 2008)

I think you're exagerrating and making a big deal out of something that isn't there. 
Just buy the products instead of sampling them everytime you go into Sephora. As others have mentionned, the products aren't there to freshen you up before you go into work. If you like them so much, help the economy out a little by purchasing them. 
I also don't think you should call corporate. It is downright unfair to accuse someone of making you feel offended when they were simply doing their job. Their point was to get you to realise to *buy the damn products.*


----------



## MiCHiE (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Yes, acting alarmed and suspicious every time a black person enters the store is racial profiling. It's common tactic to "kill with kindness" to prevent theft. They call it "offering outstanding customer service" but really it's "annoy the hell out of them until they get fed up and leave" LOL_

 
I never got the impression that you were saying the associates acted "alarmed and suspicious" in your first post. Honestly, I read the first one and literally said, "That's their job. Maybe someone told them that's what they weren't doing." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have worked there, so you know better than I do, but I just don't read every "Hello. How can I help you?" as "You're not wanted in here.", or "Let me know if you need anything." as "Bitch, don't steal. I'm watching you."


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Obreathemykiss* 

 
_Aside from what the others have already mentioned, I just wanted it to be known that I am DYING for a damn Sephora in Albuquerque and I wouldn't even mind if it came with bad customer service!  sorry, I know this was completely off topic, but I'm just saying!_

 
YESS!!! I am so wanting one in New Orleans!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I never got the impression that you were saying the associates acted "alarmed and suspicious" in your first post. Honestly, I read the first one and literally said, "That's their job. Maybe someone told them that's what they weren't doing." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have worked there, so you know better than I do, but I just don't read every "Hello. How can I help you?" as "You're not wanted in here.", or "Let me know if you need anything." as "Bitch, don't steal. I'm watching you."_

 
OH! Sorry for the miscommunication. 

I totally agree with you on some people who take everything the wrong way. I don't read into anything unless I really, truly feel that I'm being treated unfairly. Shoot, most of the time I keep an MA by my side the whole time anyways, I love to have input and advice when I shop. I rarely have bad experiences, but I can't deny that it does happen. Just like people shouldn't take everything in that way, people who haven't experienced it shouldn't make light of someone who feels that they have. [Not directed at you, just a general statement].


----------



## Shimmer (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Yes, acting alarmed and suspicious every time a black person enters the store is racial profiling. It's common tactic to "kill with kindness" to prevent theft. They call it "offering outstanding customer service" but really it's "annoy the hell out of them until they get fed up and leave" LOL_

 
Acting alarmed and suspicious every time teenagers enter the store is age profiling.
Acting alarmed and suspicious every time a scary looking man enters the store is gender profiling.
Acting alarmed and suspicious every time a large and somewhat surly group of people enters the store is profiling.
Acting dismissive and uninterested when someone who doesn't appear affluent enters the store is elitism.
Every demographic is profiled for pretty much a fairly standard group of reasons.
Based on studies conducted by various groups through the loss prevention industry, certain behaviors are common tip offs that a shopper may be a thief. It's up to the SAs within the store to prevent shrink.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Acting alarmed and suspicious every time teenagers enter the store is age profiling.
Acting alarmed and suspicious every time a scary looking man enters the store is gender profiling.
Acting alarmed and suspicious every time a large and somewhat surly group of people enters the store is profiling.
Acting dismissive and uninterested when someone who doesn't appear affluent enters the store is elitism.
Every demographic is profiled for pretty much a fairly standard group of reasons.
Based on studies conducted by various groups through the loss prevention industry, certain behaviors are common tip offs that a shopper may be a thief. It's up to the SAs within the store to prevent shrink._

 
I've worked in retail...so I'm aware of all of these things. I was speaking about profiling in reference to the context of the post.


----------



## frocher (May 27, 2008)

....


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I agree.  Have you considered that you may be over reacting to the situation because you felt uncomfortable with your own behavior and thought they were accusing you of something?  Their comments to you seem pretty neutral and not at all offensive.  Perhaps you were feeling self conscious._

 
Can of worms alert!


----------



## frocher (May 27, 2008)

...


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I don't think so.  It is a valid question, especially given the scenario._

 
I don't think it's valid because you're not her psychiatrist. 

I don't know how to reply to the comment without seeming rude, so I'm sorry in advance; but really, how can you say something about HER state of mind?


----------



## frocher (May 27, 2008)

.........


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 27, 2008)

The OP is assuming the state of mind/intent of the SAs, so for the sake of arguement and to truly explore the topic, shouldn't another possiblity/element (the state of mind of the OP who is the other party involved) be considered?


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_.....Is it just me or does anyone else have the urge to go get that almond cookie spritz? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Haha, yeah I actually want to buy it now too.

Anyway, I don't think this is a race issue at all. I think it's a miscommunication that could have been avoided entirely by not jumping to conclusions.


----------



## COBI (May 27, 2008)

I would probably put you on the spot, too, if you came in for your spritz fix on a fairly regular basis (which to me once a week is); don't you feel shady using the demos as your personal stash?

IMHO, I don't think the "race card" is a valid play here because I, too, feel that I am being targeted as a potential shoplifter at times... and nothing drives me (and my money) away from a store faster than that.  Often I just want to look around (or check out items mentioned on Specktra), and when I decide to buy, I spend a LOT, but I do not want someone following me around the store when I am just looking.  And it would be rare for me to not be approached by *at least* 3 employees while browsing through a Sephora; so although it's annoying, I don't find it offensive even when their approach is lacking in tact or customer service.  Some are just better at initiating communication with customers than others.

On the other hand, having worked in retail before I know that they are just doing what they were told/trained to do (and I think Shimmer's earlier post said that perfectly) and that shoplifting costs stores a lot of money and there is no "type" of person that you can look out for.

IMHO, I do think that perhaps you were being too sensitive to their comments.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I don't think it's valid because you're not her psychiatrist. 

I don't know how to reply to the comment without seeming rude, so I'm sorry in advance; but really, how can you say something about HER state of mind?_

 
None of us know anyone's state of mind. OP, SAs, yours, mine, whatever. That particular poster was suggesting, not saying "You clearly felt/thought/were x." Often times, we as people get upset from something without thinking about other possibilities. This situation (no pun intended) isn't black and white, so there are other possibilities


----------



## Girl about town (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_.....Is it just me or does anyone else have the urge to go get that almond cookie spritz? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

lol me too it sounds so good, i just googled it and realised it was the US only , sounds so tasty x


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (May 27, 2008)

It was actually kind of mean to send the last girl over with a big "Hi!". I mean she couldve just followed her acting like she was fixing product displays (thats how I get followed so obviously in beauty aisles lol everywhere I walk, there the salesgirl appears with a perfect group of lined up products to 'straighten out' haha) if they thought she was gonna steal. And I do agree she did seem shadey always coming in to just browse.

They were probaly just being a group girls at work with something new to gossip about. The girl was probay like giggling and said to her co-workers 'Watch me _so _go walk up to her' with a big smile on her face as she says it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexy♥Princess* 

 
_It was actually kind of mean to send the last girl over with a big "Hi!". ...._

 
Really?  I just don't see it.  Not trying to argue, just my POV.  

Also, everyone is assuming that this 3rd SA was sent over, btw.  She may have done that on her own accord.


----------



## d n d (May 27, 2008)

I think that this whole thread revolves around a lot of assumptions.  The person who experienced this situation, the SA's, and may even some of us...the people posting in the thread.

No one knows what motivated the ladies to approach the woman...it may have been the fact that they were bored, really helpful, or they may have had something negative about her on their minds. Who knows????  

I don't think it's totally fair to say "just go buy the spray" and that will cure all.  I sample things all the time before I buy...no I don't use sampling as an excuse to use the product without having to purchase either but sometimes it takes a few tries to decide if I want to buy a product or not.

There could be many reasons this young lady chooses to stop by and sample instead of purchasing.  Did anyone consider she may not have the finances to do so? We just all assumed she makes this a regular habit...yes she did state she usually stops in.  Does this mean daily?  Once a week?  Every now and then?  Only she knows.

Anyways, my point is that I don't think this person's feelings should be i*nvalidated* just because no one wants her to "sample" products on a regular basis.   Yes, this may seem tacky to some but at the same time no one was there so we just don't know how she was really approached.

This is just my opinion though!!


----------



## scorplove (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Actually, it does happen. I've never worked for Sephora but I did work for Victoria's Secret for a number of years and retail workers DO racially profile. Every time a black person walked into the store it's like people went into a panic and the managers went to the front of the store and all that. They would always ask me or another black employee to greet them and offer them help. Regardless of how young or old the person was, how they were dressed, how they acted; EVERY time a black person came in, they were profiled. After about a year of seeing it happen [I know, too long] it finally broke me. After an incident once, I became so angry and I went to our store manager to talk to her about it and I started to CRY! I was so offended and mad. I told her how awful it is for her and the other employees to do that, and if that's how they think of customers then do they think I'M stealing from the company? She felt really bad and it made her cry too :/ We addressed it at the next store meeting and I stood up and talked about how angry it made me. There was a bit of a change after that but it changed back just as quickly. I had to quit eventually. It was too much.

Sorry for the essay ladies. But racial profiling in retail happens ALL THE TIME. I had a manager at a home decorum store call a POLICE OFFICER to follow me last year. I was about...gee...8 months pregnant. Just walking around the store looking for ideas for my new apartment. I was so baffled. I called the store after I left to complain and the manager I talked to was actually the manager who called the police. She tried to play it off like she was never aware of any officer but I knew it was her. She was repeating what I'd reported back to me and she said FEMALE officer...and that happened to be true...but the catch is that I never mentioned it being a female officer when I was detailing my complaint; so I know she was lying._

 
I'm gonna give this location the benefit of the doubt and assume it wasn't racist.  Regardless of what it was, I felt uncomfortable and I don't plan on going back to the store anymore.  

I called the corporate office and told them what happened.  They asked me if I wanted to report the incident anonymously or have the district manager call me back to go into it further.  I told her no.  What I wanted was for the store employees to get some kind of new LP training when approaching customers who they think are stealing.  

I'm sorry, but the bitch copped a slight attitude when I asked her WHY she was asking me if I was waiting for someone.  I felt like I was surrounded by security and not by a sales associate.  Sending that black chick over with that fake ass smile was the icing on the cake.

What?  Cause she and I both black there's some sort of secret understanding we have?  The whole thing was just so stupid.


----------



## effboysinthebut (May 27, 2008)

I went to sephora two days ago.  And had 3 people ask me if I needed help within 10 minutes.  I'm white.  It's annoying, but when I'm at work I may be the third person to ask if someone needs help and I probably won't know that they've been asked.

I agree with most.  It's likely the sampling.  I seriously doubt it was race related. And like someone else said, I doubt they went to the only black employee and told her to go make nice.

I wasn't there so I can't say what happened but from how you told the story it seems like you got a little defensive prematurely.  Her asking if you were waiting for someone was probably an opening statement to get you talking.

Im not trying to diminish how you felt, but maybe you could see other possibilities.


----------



## Shimmer (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_I'm gonna give this location the benefit of the doubt and assume it wasn't racist.  Regardless of what it was, I felt uncomfortable and I don't plan on going back to the store anymore.  

I called the corporate office and told them what happened.  They asked me if I wanted to report the incident anonymously or have the district manager call me back to go into it further.  I told her no.  What I wanted was for the store employees to get some kind of new LP training when approaching customers who they think are stealing.  

I'm sorry, but the bitch copped a slight attitude when I asked her WHY she was asking me if I was waiting for someone.  I felt like I was surrounded by security and not by a sales associate.  Sending that black chick over with that fake ass smile was the icing on the cake.

What?  Cause she and I both black there's some sort of secret understanding we have?  The whole thing was just so stupid._

 
I guess the part that I'm really confused about is how or why race keeps getting brought into the situation in the first place?


And, I don't get the whole 'the bitch', 'the salesbitch', etc. thing.


----------



## kobri (May 27, 2008)

Well I have worked in retail a long time and I have had lots of talks/training about theft prevention and customer service. Asking you if you were waiting for someone was a wierd question. I mean she may notice that you stop by when you work and thought you come in while you wait for your drive (we have people that do that in our massage chairs for like half an hour and it drives me nuts), but it was still a wierd question. There are lots of things that people do that set off "alarm bells" to staff which may be completely innocent. People who steal are crafty and they come up with ways not to be bothered and not to be suspected, so once staff realize that they have to be more observant of everyone who does that. I have been told to be on the alert for people talking on cells, in wheelchairs, with baby carriages or thin everywhere but their pregnant belly, people with big coats or more than one bag. We have literally had so many people steal in so many different ways that I feel like I have to watch everyone. Another thing that you are told to watch is frequent browsers, even if it is just once a week the staff will notice you and it may have had nothing to do with your race (God I hope it doesn't) it may be something totally different. The second girl may have realized that she offended you and not known what to do about it and asked the other girl to handle it. I know you feel like you are being targeted because of your race, but that may not be it and that girl may have been just as uncomfortable approaching you (if she really was trying to prevent theft) because she wouldn't want you to think that it was because of your race. I know I will always watch a person of my race more closely because I am so afraid of someone saying that I am only doing it because we are different races when really it is just because I am trying to do my job so that i still have one


----------



## scorplove (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_In all honesty, things seem pretty normal in that exchange.

As others have mentioned, you make it a practice to browse and sample, but not necessarily purchase.  You tell the SA that here: 



You said that you were carrying a "big black bag".  That and browsing without purchasing are indicators.  Stop Loss programs teach employees that these are "red flags" for potential theft problems.  One of the ways they teach SAs to approach that situation is to make themselves known through offering help, starting a conversation or just staying in the shopper's immediate area.  As you said, you do that yourself:



One of the facts of life is that the way SAs assist you is also one of the same ways they would deter a theft.  How do you choose to read the situation?  The SA might have been watching you for theft and she might have just have been making conversation.  Honestly, if an SA asked me if I were waiting for someone, I don't see what the big deal is?  I would answer no and move on.

I was in one of the Sephoras that I visit last week and as I look back, 4 people asked me if I needed assistance throughout the span of my visit.  I don't see that as profiling me, I see that as SAs having bad coordination/communication  and not paying attention to thier surroundings.  

What I mean by that is that it would be nice if they paid attention so I don't get peskered and asked if I need help 1 minute after that last time I was asked.  Why? Because I find it a little annoying to be bothered when I am concentrating on my task at hand.  However, than being said, should I really be complaining about a store that offers too much help?  While at times it is a bit annoying, I can think of much worse problems and I can think of plenty of other stores where I was irritated, because no one was available to help.



Honestly, if it wasn't race, then I really don't see a need to be offended.  It was a simple exchange between you and a few of the SAs. 

Also:



Aren't SAs supposed to be friendly and smile?  You seem pretty determined to take your whole exchange within the store as offensive. 



Maybe they did?  Do you know who else they talked to and what they said to everyone else in the store?  There are so many racks and displays in a Sephora, who knows what else is going on in its entirety?



Perhaps there were racial elements to this, but then again, perhaps the AA SA saw the interaction between you and the other SA, sensed your discomfort and took it upon herself to see if you felt more comfortable being helped by someone of the same race.  

You seem pretty convinced that you know what the "salesbitch" (as you called her) was doing and unwilling to even entertain that it could be something else.  Maybe there were racial elements, but there just isn't enough to go off of.  

Again, seems pretty normal to me._

 
One last time, she asked me if I was waiting for someone because I WAS WALKING AROUND THE STORE LOOKING AT PRODUCTS.  This is what EVERYONE does at Sephora.  There wasn't anyone looking for a friend.  

I have never, ever in my SHOPPING life been approached this way.  NEVER.

Everything they did was WRONG.  

It wouldn't have bothered me if she stood hovering by or following me around telling me about new products.  The fact is - SHE DIDN'T.  She came at me like a security guard.  After I told the first girl that I didn't need any help.  Less than five minutes later the second comes over to where I was standing asking me her stupid question.  

All of that crap was soooo unnecessary.  I was engrossed in the products I was looking at and not exhibiting "thieving" behaviors.  Basically minding my own business.   

Anyway, it's over now.  I doubt very seriously you would have "understood" what she was doing if she came at you the same way she did me.  You weren't there.  I was.


----------



## scorplove (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_.....Is it just me or does anyone else have the urge to go get that almond cookie spritz? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL!  That spritz smells soooooooo good! LOL!


----------



## scorplove (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I agree.  Have you considered that you may be over reacting to the situation because you felt uncomfortable with your own behavior and thought they were accusing you of something?  Their comments to you seem pretty neutral and not at all offensive.  Perhaps you were feeling self conscious._

 
No.  I don't play the race card.  You had to be there to understand.  

I didn't find anything wrong with my behavior.  If she hadn't of told me the reason she was asking me if I was waiting for someone was because I was "walking around the store looking at products", I wouldn't have posted this.

A simple "Are you okay?" or "Is there anything I can do for you today?" would have been fine.  Even if she or several others would have said it every two or three minutes or so like they usually do.   I don't stay in there that long  NOR DO I GO IN THERE EVERYDAY (as some have suggest) to warrant that dumb ass  question.


----------



## d n d (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *effboysinthebut* 

 
_I went to sephora two days ago. And had 3 people ask me if I needed help within 10 minutes. I'm white. It's annoying, but when I'm at work I may be the third person to ask if someone needs help and I probably won't know that they've been asked.

I agree with most. It's likely the sampling. I seriously doubt it was race related. And like someone else said, I doubt they went to the only black employee and told her to go make nice.

I wasn't there so I can't say what happened but from how you told the story it seems like you got a little defensive prematurely. Her asking if you were waiting for someone was probably an opening statement to get you talking.

Im not trying to diminish how you felt, but maybe you could see other possibilities._

 
You could have a point.  It's all about perception.  Sometimes something someone says to you won't bother you at one minute and piss you off the next.  Sometime our guards are so high we think the world is against us.  

I think you did the right thing by making the call, atleast this will allow you to feel some small sense of justice if any is needed. Maybe you should surprise the ladies at Sephora one day and go in and buy a bottle or two of that spray, that way you don't have to worry about running into this situation again because you'll have your own personal stash.


----------



## effboysinthebut (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Well I have worked in retail a long time and I have had lots of talks/training about theft prevention and customer service. Asking you if you were waiting for someone was a wierd question. I mean she may notice that you stop by when you work and thought you come in while you wait for your drive (we have people that do that in our massage chairs for like half an hour and it drives me nuts), but it was still a wierd question. There are lots of things that people do that set off "alarm bells" to staff which may be completely innocent. People who steal are crafty and they come up with ways not to be bothered and not to be suspected, so once staff realize that they have to be more observant of everyone who does that. I have been told to be on the alert for people talking on cells, in wheelchairs, with baby carriages or thin everywhere but their pregnant belly, people with big coats or more than one bag. We have literally had so many people steal in so many different ways that I feel like I have to watch everyone. Another thing that you are told to watch is frequent browsers, even if it is just once a week the staff will notice you and it may have had nothing to do with your race (God I hope it doesn't) it may be something totally different. The second girl may have realized that she offended you and not known what to do about it and asked the other girl to handle it. I know you feel like you are being targeted because of your race, but that may not be it and that girl may have been just as uncomfortable approaching you (if she really was trying to prevent theft) because she wouldn't want you to think that it was because of your race. I know I will always watch a person of my race more closely because I am so afraid of someone saying that I am only doing it because we are different races when really it is just because I am trying to do my job so that i still have one_

 
This is true. I think the browsing and the big black bag flagged them.  Do you always take that bag or did you browse a few times then take it that time.

And you have to understand that there are people out there that will use their babies or children to steal.  You never know who might steal, and the way sephora is set up it would be very easy to grab a handful and leave.


----------



## scorplove (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_You could have a point.  It's all about perception.  Sometimes something someone says to you won't bother you at one minute and piss you off the next.  Sometime our guards are so high we think the world is against us.  

I think you did the right thing by making the call, atleast this will allow you to feel some small sense of justice if any is needed. Maybe you should surprise the ladies at Sephora one day and go in and buy a bottle or two of that spray, that way you don't have to worry about running into this situation again because you'll have your own personal stash.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yes.  The call WAS necessary, even if many here believe their actions were somewhat okay, but it wasn't to ME.  All I want is for them to approach people differently.  Like others have suggested, bugging them every two minutes with "May I help you?" could do it if they're up to no good.

In my store, we sometimes get obvious-looking drugheads coming in trying to "return" products that are halfway used.  We don't give them attitude or look at them as the con artists that we KNOW they are.  We politely tell them with a smile that we cannot accept used products (which we don't) nor will any store credit be offered.  They don't get belligerent, because they know what time it is.  All acting the fool will do is get security called and they don't want that.

Until that person actually puts the item in their bag or pocket, you treat them as the potential customer you know they WON'T be. LOL! You honestly never know who a person is or who THEY know, so you should ALWAYS come correct.  That druggie could be related to a bigwig that might be friends with your manager.  Also, our company promotes secret shopping with a vengeance, so you're tested on EVERYTHING.  

I never would have treated a customer like Sephora treated me even without LP or diversity training.  That *ish was just plain wrong.


----------



## Shimmer (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_
I never would have treated a customer like Sephora treated me even without LP or diversity training.  That *ish was just plain wrong._

 
I've read this thread front to back like six times.


No bullshit, I have.



And I _still_ don't get what in the world you're saying they did wrong.


----------



## scorplove (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *effboysinthebut* 

 
_This is true. I think the browsing and the big black bag flagged them.  *Do you always take that bag or did you browse a few times then take it that time.*

And you have to understand that there are people out there that will use their babies or children to steal.  You never know who might steal, and the way sephora is set up it would be very easy to grab a handful and leave._

 
The few times that I go there, I've never had the bag, because it was usually on my break.  This one time, I got to work early and really wanted to try the CD Almond Cookie Spritz.  Yes, I'm going to finally buy it when I get paid next week. LOL!  (Along with the Almond Cookie Lotion - Yummy).  Just not getting it from THAT Sephora.

Okay, what she SHOULD have said after I asked WHY she was asking if I was waiting for someone was *"Somebody came in asking if one of their friends were here and we thought it was YOU."* 

That would have ended it right there.  I wouldn't have thought about it again and this thread never would have been created.  I would stayed happily lurking in the cosmetics and working for retailers forums.

I know I caught her off guard when instead of saying Yes or No and asking her "WHY?" she didn't know how to handle it.  Which explains why she ran off so quickly and the black chick was sent to smooth things over like nothing happened.   Didn't work.


----------



## scorplove (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I've read this thread front to back like six times.


No bullshit, I have.



And I still don't get what in the world you're saying they did wrong._

 
It's okay Shimmer.  You don't have to see it, the point is I believe something went down and that's all that matters.

You had to be there.


----------



## Shimmer (May 27, 2008)

But it's not just me who's sitting here asking that, it's numerous people who have collectively, _years_ of experience in retail and cosmetics.


And, maybe she 'ran off' because of the attitude she perceived you to have?


----------



## effboysinthebut (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_But it's not just me who's sitting here asking that, it's numerous people who have collectively, years of experience in retail and cosmetics.


And, maybe she 'ran off' because of the attitude she perceived you to have?_

 
I know if I had asked that and got the response I would have backed off as well.


----------



## scorplove (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I guess the part that I'm really confused about is how or why race keeps getting brought into the situation in the first place?


And, I don't get the whole 'the bitch', 'the salesbitch', etc. thing._

 
She caught a slight attitude when giving me her reason for asking if I was waiting for someone.  It was almost like how dare I ask "why?"  

She's also a bitch to me, because she pissed me off.  So that's where the "salesbitch" thing comes from.

As for sending the black girl, I just find it strange that in a store full of employees they send the ONLY black one to come and "Hi" me.  

YOU may not find anything wrong with it, but I do.  Even if there is no case for it.


----------



## scorplove (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_But it's not just me who's sitting here asking that, it's numerous people who have collectively, years of experience in retail and cosmetics.


And, maybe she 'ran off' because of the attitude she perceived you to have?_

 
Um, I didn't have an attitude.  Sorry, but I'm not an angry neckrolling black woman like in the movies.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Even with the way she came at me, I was STILL VERY NICE in manner and speech, which is why I don't understand why she ran off.

You seem to be looking for a reason for me to make this my fault or to absolve them of their F'up.  It's okay.  I'm not gonna go back and forth with you about this.  I've stated my feelings and if they're not good enough for YOU, then so be it.


----------



## scorplove (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *effboysinthebut* 

 
_I know if I had asked that and got the response I would have backed off as well._

 
What response?

Because I asked her "Why" she was asking me if I was waiting for someone?  That makes no sense as does HER REASON for asking.


----------



## infernalmachine (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_She caught a slight attitude when giving me her reason for asking if I was waiting for someone.  It was almost like how dare I ask "why?"  

She's also a bitch to me, because she pissed me off.  So that's where the "salesbitch" thing comes from.

As for sending the black girl, I just find it strange that in a store full of employees they send the ONLY black one to come and "Hi" me.  

YOU may not find anything wrong with it, but I do.  Even if there is no case for it._

 
perhaps the "black salesgirl" was the store manager?  i.e. part-timer called her superior over?  


i've worked in retail before, for years.  the only "profiling" we did was keeping an eye on people that seem that they might be stealing. (for whatever reason: big bag, frequent browser, going to back of the store, looking shifty, etc) 

playing the race card is a tiring game, really.


----------



## effboysinthebut (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_What response?

Because I asked her "Why" she was asking me if I was waiting for someone? That makes no sense as does HER REASON for asking._

 
If I were a sales person and that was my opening line, however bad it was, with good intentions and someone asked me why.  I wouldn't try to keep up a conversation.  I'm saying that if she honestly was just trying to make conversation, even with a horrible attempt and someone cut her off with why, surely you can understand why she might be offended and walk away.


----------



## scorplove (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *effboysinthebut* 

 
_If I were a sales person and that was my opening line, however bad it was, with good intentions and someone asked me why.  I wouldn't try to keep up a conversation.  I'm saying that if she honestly was just trying to make conversation, even with a horrible attempt and someone cut her off with why, *surely you can understand why she might be offended and walk away.*_

 
What on earth did SHE have to be OFFENDED about?

First off, she didn't start with "Is everything alright?  Do you need any help today?" like the first girl.  I never saw her before her "Are you waiting for someone?" question, as I'm stooped over looking at some lipsticks.  I mean, I'm really fully engrossed in lip and cheek colors that I'm looking at.  She basically came from out of nowhere and didn't realize she was a salesperson until I looked up at her.

It's amazing how a post gets dissected into what people WANT it to say rather than what it IS saying.

This isn't directed towards you *effboysinthebut*, just an observation in general on many messageboards across the internet.


----------



## effboysinthebut (May 27, 2008)

I dont think people are trying to change what you said.  They're trying to offer a different perspective.


----------



## COBI (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_As for sending the black girl, I just find it strange that in a store full of employees they send the ONLY black one to come and "Hi" me.  YOU may not find anything wrong with it, but I do. Even if there is no case for it._

 
But wasn't she the THIRD person to approach you?  That's why it feels a little like stretching to me.  Wouldn't you have also had an issue if "every white girl in the place" approached you?
____

Regarding the VS experience that someone posted about: that sounds like racial profiling that trickled down from stereotypes held by that specific store's management.  Knowing people who work as managers at VS in my state, I can tell you it is NOT a corporate policy.  And it would seem in no way acceptable to me on any level.
____

Regarding shoplifters not fitting any one mold: when I was in high school, I worked at a grocery store, and I remembered this one incident: an older gentlemen is checking out (picture a cute grandfatherly-type, sunny disposition, etc).  Anyway, his head is bleeding(!); blood dripping from under his cute little cap/hat.  "Sir, you're bleeding; let us help you; let us clean it up; get a bandage, etc", but he would have none of it; he was fine; it was just a little scratch.  Turns out it was a steak under his hat.  

That was always a tough situation because it is typically out of desperation that people steal food; most of the time in these types of incidents charges wouldn't be pressed.


----------



## Shimmer (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_She caught a slight attitude when giving me her reason for asking if I was waiting for someone.  It was almost like how dare I ask "why?"  _

 
I can't speak for that.

 Quote:

  She's also a bitch to me, because she pissed me off.  So that's where the "salesbitch" thing comes from.  
 
That speaks a lot about one's character then.  Just because someone 'pisses you off' validates you calling them derogatory names?  That's rather, IMO, ridiculous. It's also markedly immature.
 Quote:

  As for sending the black girl, I just find it strange that in a store full of employees they send the ONLY black one to come and "Hi" me.  

YOU may not find anything wrong with it, but I do.  Even if there is no case for it.  
 
If the black female had not approached you, it's highly possible you would have been irritated that only white associates came to help you and then when they didn't meet the needs you defined, you could have (though probably illegitimately) claimed some version of racism.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_Um, I didn't have an attitude.  Sorry, but I'm not an angry neckrolling black woman like in the movies.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't make that kind of assumption about anyone.
 Quote:

  Even with the way she came at me, I was STILL VERY NICE in manner and speech, which is why I don't understand why she ran off.

You seem to be looking for a reason for me to make this my fault or to absolve them of their F'up.  It's okay.  I'm not gonna go back and forth with you about this.  I've stated my feelings and if they're not good enough for YOU, then so be it.  
 
Generally, they 'run off' because theyhave some kind of sales goal for the shift that must be met and if Sally SA isn't meeting your needs, maybe Melly SA can give it a go and try to satisfy you.
Sometimes SAs don't 'click' with a customer for whatever reason.
I'm not trying to make anything your 'fault' but I really do fail to see how or where there's anything that can legitimately be called a 'fuckup'.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_One last time, she asked me if I was waiting for someone because I WAS WALKING AROUND THE STORE LOOKING AT PRODUCTS.  This is what EVERYONE does at Sephora.  There wasn't anyone looking for a friend......_

 
No need to mention it one last time.  It's been said.  I realize that.  What I am saying is that you can't even entertain the fact that she might have just been striking up a conversation.  You can't even acknowledge the fact that you were displaying warning signs that SAs look for in shoplifters.  

I was at Sephora today and some of the SAs that approached me started up conversations.  I'm not offended.  Not all of them were the same race as me.  I am still not offended. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_I have never, ever in my SHOPPING life been approached this way.  NEVER.._

 
What way would that be?  Someone asking you if you needed help?  A sales associate striking up a conversation?  An SA who smiled at you in a way that you decide is nefarious?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_...Everything they did was WRONG.._

 
Like what?  Smile?  Ask you for help?  Strike up a conversation?  I still cannot see how this is offensive.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_....She came at me like a security guard.  After I told the first girl that I didn't need any help.  Less than five minutes later the second comes over to where I was standing asking me her stupid question......._

 
She "came at you"?  Was she lunging at you?  Running?  

Like a "security guard"?  Was she macing you?  Did she have a night stick?  Was she threatening to arrest you?

That is overdramatic language when all she did was walk up to you.

OK, you deem her question as stupid.  Perhaps next time you go shopping, you can give the SAs an advance copy of appropriate topics that they can discuss with you without fear of being considered "stupid".  I'm sorry to be a bit sarcastic here, but come on.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_.....Anyway, it's over now.  I doubt very seriously you would have "understood" what she was doing if she came at you the same way she did me.  You weren't there.  I was._

 
You make a lot of assumptions.

You're right, I wasn't there.  I am formulating my opinion based on _your _recounting of the events.

It is unfortunate that you had a bad experience, but honestly your reaction does not appear commensurate to the events.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (May 27, 2008)

I don't think anyone else has mentioned this and since I've never worked for a Sephora so I don't know how they handle approaching customers, but I know where I work, EACH and EVERY one of us must approach EACH and EVERY customer before they leave our department.  It sucks because it annoys the customers but we try to make a joke out of and let them know they're going to get approached X amount times more, but I see alot of complaints on message boards about getting appraoched multiple times and I wonder if other stores might have the same policy.


----------



## pat (May 28, 2008)

I have had bad and good experiences at Sephora and other high end store , and I think some of us had.  I've had a SA follow me around as if I was going to steal and I've had a SA who helped/suggest things to me which is great.

After reading posts about Sephora related issues, it may be that it is store policy to ask customers if they need help...  Since you work in retail, I'm guessing it is store policy to ask a customer for help every once in a while.

I know a lot of company's ask their SA to try and offer a suggestion when a customer comes into the store.  I was interviewed and asked the same question about a scenerio.  When the customer says "no thank you" as a SA you give them space, maybe after a few minutes ask them if they would like to see a new product. 

Now, I am not here to put you down or anything, but have you ever thought about it the other way around?  You work in retail, and MAYBE you/other SAs may suspect an "over sampler" or a possible thief, maybe you would have done the same? 

I do agree that they were a bit too much, and probably the other SAs did not see you come in, but that maybe another factor as to why they kept asking you if you needed help?  And the SA who made that comment, I forgot what it was, but maybe she had a brain fart and blurted something out of context, which may have happened to some of us before. hahah... Or it can be she is new to retail and did not know how to handle the situation in its entirety.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 28, 2008)

some people say really dumb things. I notice that....wherever I go. Maybe she just didnt think before she spoke and just said something dumb? Peopel say dumb things to me all the time and leaves me thinking "wtf?"

I dunno thats my thoughts on this. Everyone else says that when they go to sephora people bug them every 2 minutes as well. Maybe this is what happened and u just got the wrong impression?


----------



## Girl about town (May 28, 2008)

This is the reason i no longer work in retail, some customers are plain rude when you make small talk and try to start an interaction, a lot of customers speak to you like you are dirt on their shoe, but if you give any attitude at all they make complaints.
When i was in Ibiza i went into a large beauty store selling high end cosmetics, i was followed from the moment i walked into the store, even when i moved to the other side of the shop, she was right beside me. Maybe the were following me because im not spanish??????(Unless she actually came up and said you aren't spanish, therefore a theif who knows??) At the end of the day it is their shop and they have a right to defend the products from being stolen!! if i don't like it i should just leave the shop and go to another x


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 28, 2008)

By "are you waiting for someone"

To me that means "Are you waiting for someone to Help you"


----------



## frocher (May 28, 2008)

.........


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (May 28, 2008)

They were doing their job by trying to provide customer service.  If noboby asked you if you needed help, would you say that nobody offered to help you because you are black?  Ok, you were offended.  Everybody does things differently and what's offensive to one person might not be offensive to another.


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_There are girls (and guys) in the mall that DO sample our stuff all the time and we don't care and vice versa. Granted we are smaller stores, but STILL...

They could have either told me the TRUTH or handled it differently. Obviously, training in TACT is needed here._

 

They just asked if you needed any help!  What's wrong with that??


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_I'm sorry, but the bitch copped a slight attitude when I asked her WHY she was asking me if I was waiting for someone. I felt like I was surrounded by security and not by a sales associate. Sending that black chick over with that fake ass smile was the icing on the cake.

What? Cause she and I both black there's some sort of secret understanding we have? The whole thing was just so stupid._

 
How do you know "they" sent her?  Maybe she came over on her own?  Sounds like you are assuming a lot.


----------



## MissChriss (May 28, 2008)

Why is everyone attacking this poor girl because she didn't like the service she got inside of this store. Goodness. You are giving her the 5th degree. You were not there...she was!!


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_There are WAYS to do things.



They'll probably send their one and only black employee over to me again._

 
Another assumption based on race.


----------



## Shimmer (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChriss* 

 
_Why is everyone attacking this poor girl because she didn't like the service she got inside of this store. Goodness. You are giving her the 5th degree. You were not there...she was!!_

 
Probably because SAs for cosmetics lines get slammed like this all the time, customer relations get called and it's all over someone (not necessarily the OP) being hyper sensitive and could have been avoided.


----------



## lainz (May 28, 2008)

i think people are just playing devil's advocate to help her see a different side of it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChriss* 

 
_Why is everyone attacking this poor girl because she didn't like the service she got inside of this store. Goodness. You are giving her the 5th degree. You were not there...she was!!_

 
I appreciate your concern, but no one is attacking her.  People are just presenting their views.  It just so happens that the majority of posters don't happen to agree with the OP.  

The reality is that if you put something up for discussion, you should expect to hear comments that may support your feelings and others that do not.  I don't think anyone in this thread has been cruel or out of line.   

As I mentioned in my previous post, I realize I wasn't there.  I am basing my comments on the OPs recounting of the events, her words.


----------



## PMBG83 (May 28, 2008)

That(those) heffas seem a little sketchy. Now it could be b/c they dont want you using the samples that much but damn I bet the creator would say otherwise considering you probably tell everyone you know how good it smells or other ppl smell you and asks what it is and wants to or does buy it. But the old follow the ethnic person around thing is still more prevalent than I believe our society might recognize(unless youre the ethinic person). Now I have to admit that hasnt happened to me to my recollection maybe b/c Im under 5ft tall and no one really notices me?


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I appreciate your concern, but no one is attacking her.  People are just presenting their views.  It just so happens that the majority of posters don't happen to agree with the OP.  

The reality is that if you put something up for discussion, you should expect to hear comments that may support your feelings and others that do not.  I don't think anyone in this post has been cruel or out of line.   

As I mentioned in my previous post, I realize I wasn't there.  I am basing my comments on the OPs recounting of the events, her words. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I completely agree , If you don't want unbiased opinions , don't post on a message board. While the ladies here back each other up , they also let us know when our thinking is not always correct ... IE the relationship board. Thats the whole point of message boards like this! You can't always expect honest opinions from your friends .... That why we ask things here


----------



## astronaut (May 28, 2008)

I encounter the same type of "harassment" from Sephora. Actually, it's what they are trained to do I think. _Supposedly_ it's good customer service. I find it annoying more than anything. Every time I go to Sephora, I have to be prepared to be approached 10 times by different SA's. Sometimes, I just want to shop and peace and it gets tiring turning every corner and aisle and being asked the same questions by different SA's and having to repeat the same answers. 

The thing that actually PISSES me off though are the SA's that approach me from behind. I like to have my space and I think it's a human thing to not want to be approached from behind. I'm just standing there, looking down at my hand looking at swatches, and all of a sudden I hear I voice from behind asking me what I need help on. If I don't look up and turn around, they'll wait. It's just so bizarre and annoying. 

BUT the thing that pissed me off THE MOST was when I was clearly on the phone and an SA approached me and said, "How can I help you?" while I was talking. Then I looked at her, I was still talking in the middle of a conversation on the phone, and she just stood there and waited for me to say something. I just think that's rude.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 28, 2008)

Aww these always make me sad because I work at Sephora and the only time we've ever had a complaint like this was when a former employee of another store tried to return a shitload of gratis and we weren't nice to her (justifiable, I think) So here's what I'll say about how we're supposed to deal with potential LP.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Maybe they're onto the fact that you go in just to "freshen up", have a problem with it and don't know another way to approach you. The whole scenario just seems.....weird. Ofcourse, the samples are there for use, but it's my understanding that store/counter employees don't really care for people taking advantage of them._

 
We get a lot of people that work in the mall or work nearby that come in just to touch up their makeup or put on fragrance and then leave.  I personally think that's like going into Costco on Saturday to have a lunch off of free samples and not grocery shop.  However, I don't have a problem with it unless the person becomes a nuisance, like asking me for things while I'm clearly helping a customer who's truly interested in trying products. We have a lot of regulars who come in just to collect as many samples as they can week after week and avoid buying product.  I'm not saying that's what you were doing, but it's a big problem we have at Sephora stores, because our atmosphere is so "touch-friendly," you don't have to ask someone to help, our sanitary items are out in the open, our testers are available to be grabbed and used freely, but we do get people who take advantage and it can be very frustrating.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_Most Sephora salespeople love to follow people around, they get on my nerves. I don't want people staring at me when I'm putting on makeup or looking around! I understand they're uptight about stealing (understandably) but give me some space!

I actually mentioned this to a friend who used to work at sephora and she told me "yeah, they all do that, and they also like to talk shit about customers through headsets" Nice to know I guess._

 
Trust me honey, I'd rather get work done and help customers who truly want my help, we don't "love" following people around, in fact it personally makes me horrifically uncomfortable to have to watch someone closely if my manager asks me to, but if we don't watch people who seem suspicious to us, then we're likely to get robbed blind.  I'm not saying everybody steals or everyone's a suspect, but if we let our guard down, as we have before, an entire shelf of Chanel fragrance can leave store in less than 30 seconds.  That's about $2000 we're basically just waving goodbye to.  

We're trained to be aware of who is in our zones, what they're doing, regardless of it being suspicious behavior or not.  Maybe there's a client in my zone who is completely clueless as to what something is: if I ignore her, she's gonna give up and leave and miss out on a product she may have liked, and we lose a client.  Or if I ignore someone who has a huge bag and is really shifty, she might leave with hundreds of dollars in merchandise.  Don't take it personally, we're doing our jobs.

I admit there is a lot of abuse on the headset in stores, people get on them to talk casually to each other rather than communicate a need onstage or something that's relevant to business.  We also use them to communicate with our DICs and Management if there is a problem onstage.  Would you prefer that we yelled?  How professional.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_I don't care if they follow me around.  Just don't ask me stupid a$$ questions.  

If you think I'm stealing then let me steal whatever it is, then stop me at the door like you're supposed to do.  Yeah, and if you know you f'd up, don't go sending the black girl to try to make up for your dumb ass mistake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That chick ain't my friend and her fake smiling just makes me even madder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's not how it works; we can't just "let you steal and then stop you at the door."  There's a 5-step procedure to be followed, and if we don't follow it, we face legal action.  It's precautionary if we notice someone who comes in regularly and doesn't want to be talked to, there's a good indiciation that they might be a loss prevention issue; it's like that at just about every retailer, we have to protect our assets, our employees and our clients.  People should stop taking things so personally; granted, the way she approached you was rude and completely out of our guidelines.  But what if you had been a shopping customer and nobody offered their help?  You'd be just as pissed now, except for a different reason.  People who don't work retail don't understand; it's a lose-lose situation for us most of the time.  If we approach you too much, we're bothering you and you think we're being smug or accusing you of something, but if we don't approach you at all, people get offended adn say we ignored them and complain either way.  I'm not a psychic, I don't know if you're a theif, a shopper, or just someone who likes to smell perfume, I'm gonna approach you at least once no matter the situation because *that's my job.*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janelovesyou* 

 
_Well technically in retail if they thought you were stealing what they would want to do is stop you before it happened (by offering you assistance and making you aware that they are near) rather then stopping you at the door and accusing you b/c if you really didn't take anything then they could have a major lawsuit on their hands.

But yeah, that story is extra awkward. I've never even had 3 people offer me assistance at Sephora in all my time of going there._

 
Exactly; we deter theft by offering extra client service; nobody at any retailer would just walk up to you and say "You have a lipstick in your purse, I saw it!"  If there's no proof that you didn't come in with that lipstick, we're screwed.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_They probably misinterpreted your comment that you weren't planning on buying anything.  Loss prevention training alerts sales people to customers who frequently browse without buying.  So as harmless as it was, what you were doing could have been a tipoff to them.  Sometimes stores offer bonuses for catching shop lifters so it makes them want to see nefarious intentions in every customer who just wants to look.  It's silly and they should have better loss prevention training!_

 
Precisely, except for that last bit.  There is no incentive for us for loss prevention.  We don't get a bonus for apprehending a shoplifter, we get a shitload of paperwork and time in court if it goes that far.  There's only so much stores can do for loss prevention if they don't have an on-site agent or a camera system, neither of which my previous store had.  We have to do our best to deter theft before it comes to that point, because sometimes it's the only way to guard our assets and protect ourselves.  But nobody should ever approach the way that person did.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_When I read that, I honestly thought they were on to you sampling things rather frequently. I think it's an awkward thing to approach someone about. Even if you're not the only one who does that, we don't know if they're approaching everyone who does that, if their manager has observed certain customers (which may or may not be linked to race; I get recognized in stores if I frequent them enough) are taking advantage of the sampling, etc.

It may be a weird question to ask if you're waiting for a friend, but if you're in there once a week or so and don't purchase anything, I may assume that you're waiting for someone._

 
You're definitely not the first person nor the last, but when we see someone who comes in frequently, never buys anything, and never wants help, it raises flags.  Especially if that person consistently does returns or exchanges, and we've never seen them make a purchase to begin with.  It's very awkward to hint to someone that we don't appreciate them loitering and having their way with our products and testers, but unfortunately we can't do that, so we just grin and bear it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Throw rocks at me for that, but I don't really the racism in that case?_

 
I don't either, but it could be interpreted that they were trying to cover their asses by sending over a more "ethnic" consultant to approach her, because once a black employee approaches a black customer, everything's okay in their mind.  That's not true either, I don't care who approaches me if they're green, orange, purple or blue, if they were rude, they were rude.  These girls in the Beverly Center store were rude, no doubt about it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_They came at me the WRONG way.  

I feel very offended by what happened and whether or not race played a part in it doesn't matter.  The whole experience made me uncomfortable.  I don't play the race card.  I don't believe Sephora is a racist company.  

If they had a problem with me using their samples then they should have said something.  By asking me who the hell I'm waiting for, because I'm just walking around the store looking at the testers smacks of stupidity.  If this was their way of getting me to not come back to the store anymore, then it worked.  I won't ever be going back there._

 
Not allowed, unless you're doing something particularly heinous with our products and testers, or you're fishing through the drawers, or opening live product, we can't really do or say anything about it.

 Quote:

  It's only THIS location that treated me like this.  I've been to others (Hollywood/Highland and Santa Monica) and the energy has always been positive.  What it boils down to is I (the customer) felt disrespected and didn't deserve it.  
 
I've heard unfortunate things about the LA and NY stores; there's a real superiority complex in those cities in general I guess.  I visited a Sephora in NY before I was employed with the company and I could smell the smugness before I walked in.  Nobody offered to help me, but they all kept their eyes on me.  I guess it was because I had a giant coat on and lots of bags...but did I mention it was the dead of winter and I was a tourist on a shopping spree?  Didn't matter to them.

 Quote:

  Regardless, I'm still calling the corporate office to let them know my feelings.  
 
I encourage you to make a complaint if you feel that strongly about it.  We get a lot of complaints if someone gets a wild hair up their ass because we wouldn't do their makeup for free or because we were too busy to do a full consultation with them or whatever, but I always encourage people if they feel very strongly about something, good or bad, they should go through the channels and make us aware.  Something like that further lets me know where we have opportunities to make ourselves better and improve our client service efforts.
I'm sorry you had such a bad experience, but if you ever come to Otay Ranch Sephora, you won't, I can assure you that.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_Until that person actually puts the item in their bag or pocket, you treat them as the potential customer you know they WON'T be. LOL! You honestly never know who a person is or who THEY know, so you should ALWAYS come correct.  That druggie could be related to a bigwig that might be friends with your manager.  Also, our company promotes secret shopping with a vengeance, so you're tested on EVERYTHING.  

I never would have treated a customer like Sephora treated me even without LP or diversity training.  That *ish was just plain wrong._

 

You honestly think we'd wait until we SAW someone put it in their purse or pocket, or that someone who would steal would actually LET us see them put it in their purse or pocket?  You've got to be kidding; as someone who works in retail, you should really know better than to use that as a defense.  That's the whole point, if we're near you and make you aware of our presence, you WON'T put it in your purse or pocket.  It's not Store of Trust & Live Product, we're a huge retailer and we get hit with theft a lot...should we just ignore you next time?  We have 4 mandatory LP trainings a year, and we get more when policies change or when our store has a incident where LP is required.  Trust me, I know a thing or two about how to deter theft and how to alert someone when there's someone in the store who's putting things in their pockets.  I'm not gonna stand next to them and smile while they shove a $200 skin serum in their pocket before I try to do something the best way I know how.  My old store wasn't fortunate enough to have cameras or sensors, so we were pretty much on our own at protecting our assets.


----------



## infernalmachine (May 28, 2008)

Mac_Pixie has had the best reply to this so far.  kudos!


----------



## tiffanykei (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartcolor* 

 
_I am shocked that the SA did that.  That actually makes the company liable for a lawsuit for "defamation of character" or whatever.  Sephora teaches you to NEVER accuse someone of theft for that very reason.

-Lauren_

 
Technically... she wasn't "accused" of theft. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This whole situation seems a bit off to me and we can come up with countless reasons as to why this SA did this. :T 

I agree with the girls who mentioned.. if you like it so much, just buy it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I rarely ever go into Sephora and if I do, I always walk out with a purchase. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only go shopping when I actually NEED something so.. ;p but never have I been treated so rude.. EVEN with my 4 year old daughter running around and dipping her fingers at samples. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I guess I'm just in a good town? 

Also, as a Senior Manager in Retail, to prevent theft, we provide "extra" customer service. We know it annoys y'all but there's an upper lady/man who likes to be a pain if we don't do as we're told. It's policy. Plus, we do this because at our store, we can't stop them or chase the girl down for shoplifting. The only thing that we CAN do is provide customer service to *PREVENT* it from happening.

_Example:: In our training manual, when you see a customer put something in their bag, we can't football tackle them like we want to. We walk up to them and say something like.. "Hey! Did you know that the pants that you put in your bag is our best seller? Let me hold it at the counter until you're ready to pay for them!" with the friendliest attitude possible._


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiffanykei* 

 
_.. "Hey! Did you know that the pants that you put in your bag is our best seller? Let me hold it at the counter until you're ready to pay for them!" with the friendliest attitude possible._[/I]

 
That reminds me of the movie Notting Hill when the shoplifter shoves a travel book down his pants  lol


----------



## tiffanykei (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_That reminds me of the movie Notting Hill when the shoplifter shoves a travel book down his pants  lol_

 
HAHAHA!!! OMGOSH that's true!! ;p


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 28, 2008)

Maybe the SA's didn't see the others approach you. Or maybe the SA who asked you if you were waiting for someone meant if you were waiting for another SA (if they were getting you something), and then just didn't know where to take the conversation. (I have that happen to me sometimes...I haven't thought my responses/questions through all the way. I've definitely said some silly things by accident! haha). Just a thought. 

I'm sorry you felt uncomfortable while shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shopping should be a happy time! haha :-D


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiffanykei* 

 
_Example:: In our training manual, when you see a customer put something in their bag, we can't football tackle them like we want to. We walk up to them and say something like.. "Hey! Did you know that the pants that you put in your bag is our best seller? Let me hold it at the counter until you're ready to pay for them!" with the friendliest attitude possible._

 
Yep! We call that "hand-selling,"  if we randomly show them the item we saw them eyeball and possibly conceal, it indicates "Hey, I saw that."  9 times out of 10, we find the item ditched somewhere else.

A girl put a UDPP in her purse and I saw the purple box in the pocket of her purse.  I walked up to her with it and said "Hey, I saw you checking this out earlier.  I just wanted to tell you how awesome it is, you should definitely buy it, it's amazing for anybody who wears any eyeshadow!"  Emphasis on "you should BUY it."  Don't say "This is awesome, you should get it!" cuz then the bitch will smile to herself and go "I already did..."  It's an extremely effective way for us to deter theft without incident, because we're not stupid, we see you.  We're just using legal tactics to stop you.


----------



## tiffanykei (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Yep! We call that "hand-selling,"  if we randomly show them the item we saw them eyeball and possibly conceal, it indicates "Hey, I saw that."  9 times out of 10, we find the item ditched somewhere else.

A girl put a UDPP in her purse and I saw the purple box in the pocket of her purse.  I walked up to her with it and said "Hey, I saw you checking this out earlier.  I just wanted to tell you how awesome it is, you should definitely buy it, it's amazing for anybody who wears any eyeshadow!"  Emphasis on "you should BUY it."  Don't say "This is awesome, you should get it!" cuz then the bitch will smile to herself and go "I already did..."  It's an extremely effective way for us to deter theft without incident, because we're not stupid, we see you.  We're just using legal tactics to stop you._

 
Completely agree with what you just wrote here. At my store, we have this thing called 15 seconds of fame. As soon as a customer walks in, we acknowledge them by greeting them whether it be shouting it from across the store or what not. It's a bit tacky but because our store is a Target Store meaning one of the most shoplifted store of the whole company, we became more strict. We no longer allow more then 2 people per dressing room even if that other person may be her parent.. there is an exception for a Mother with a stroller carrying a child.. ;p People do get angry with us but they have to understand that it's policy. And we also greet every customer within "our zone" whether he or she has been greeted previously. It's our way of acknowledging that we know they're there and that we are keeping an eye out for EVERYONE!

Like how you got angry, it was simply their policy. Trust me, if you came into my store and got angry, there's nothing I could do about it because hey, I was just doing my job. I do however treat all my customers fair Plus, there's been a LOT of people who walked out of my store angry because they thought I was targeting them and yes, they would go to the point of trying to contact Corporate. Corporate office however were on my side 100% because hey, I was following policy. 

I also read somewhere in the previous replies how she explained that not ALL trashy people are shop lifters. It's true! I get preppy looking teens to even elder folks walking out of my dressing room with concealed merchandise. How do we know this? We check each dressing room after it has been used by every customer for defeated sensors. It sucks but we're just doing our job people~! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Don't get upset.. you should know how it is coming from Retail too.


----------



## babiid0llox (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_It happens from the customer's perspective just as often. Too many times I've been told "I don't want a white girl helping me. Send some one like me over here." or "You wouldn't understand what I'm looking for because you can't shop for stuff that will look good on people like me because you're a little whitey."
How many times have sales associates on this very forum discussed that as caucasian women they've been ignored, snapped at, and racially profiled by non-caucasians?

As far as being tactful goes, they were a damn sight more tactful than they could have been. They could have followed you cheerfully around the store chirping about the merits of various lines while not allowing you a moment to breath._

 

Well from my experiences in retail and as a sales assistant I've been treated like that too by caucasian customers however. Caucasian sales assistant aren't the only race that has been racially profiled by a customer. (Not attacking you or anything, just stating.)


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (Jun 3, 2008)

this is why i shop mainly online these days lol i cannot stand how uncomfy i feel in mall stores. ur going to be watched no matter who u are i guess. it just messes with ur mind and u think theres something wrong with U or why would they be watching u? u know.


----------



## Jello89 (Jun 7, 2008)

If you say that you go there often, they would recognize you no? And if they do, they would know that you always come in an do the same shit everyday. So if it annoyed them, they could have simply told you to stop ''freshening up'' at there store. Maybe the way you say it doesnt make people see what the did wrong. But if it made you uncomfortable, it was obviously wrong. You were there and you know what happened. I personally would have felt the same way. Approaching someone and asking ''Are you waiting for some one.'' is a direct question and could be surprising. You arent expecting such a a question  from a SA, unless you start a conversation that leads to that. Anyways i find it weird that she would say that to you. SA are annoying anyways when they ask you a million time if you need help even when youve said no a million times. Im a SA and I try to no badger the same client Unless they have been there for an extremely long time, ill ask them if everything is ok. That is how I do things but Im not saying its the good way.


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 10, 2008)

almost every time I go into sephora i have a bad time... the only store i like is one my best friend works at down the street from my mac store... the REPS are rude, they assume people who are 'just looking' are up to no good... and to top it all off, most of their make up looks like crap... so now i buy things from sephora online.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't know if I mentioned this..But anytime I go into Sephora I am always completely ignored. Unless by some chance I walk into an employee...I never get asked anything at all. I get a greeting at the door though. And I usually get a goodbye. 

I have only bought a gift card there once a long time ago, and I just made a purchase there for someone else like last week. Those are the only two times I've ever shopped at Sephora. But I have been in there like at least 10 times to "just look" out of boredom or for whatever reason...trying on lipglass or swatching shadows.(edit: see how I wrote lipglass but Sephora doesn't sell Lip_glass_? Haha thats a mac addict for you...shows you why i don't ever buy anything at sephora for myself) And I have never been followed or even spoken to.

Weird.


----------



## makeuphair (Jul 23, 2013)

I use to work at MAC and it's true these things happens quite often. The training is actually very good for these companies it's just some individuals who give the company a bad name with their judgmental attitude and demeanor. I find some artists get a chip on their shoulder after attaining a position as an artist at a counter. The makeup, hair, and clothing really gets to their heads over time. Unfortunate that this happened to you.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm not gonna lie & say I read this whole thread bc I didn't.  But can I just say how annoying it is when you're on the phone & get approached by every SA in Sephora? I didn't get off the phone for the first one who shouted "if you need anything my name is so & so, you should definitely check out x y & z" I'm probably nt going to for the fifth one either..!  Makes me want to never ever go in that store.


----------

